# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Cfare pershtypje keni per Behxhet Pacollin?

## Bahtir Hamza

*BEHXHET    PACOLLI     ELEMET    KRIMINAL
Nuk ka  baze politike e as orotari te njohjese se shoqerise demokratike.
Post-notum*
*Shkruan Bahtir Hamza,
University of Toronto

Date  E Dielle 25.Tetor.2009.Ora.22.p.m.

Thema ÇESHTEJA KOMBETARE
Per zgjedhjet e lira ne Republiken e Kosovese.15.Nentor.2009.

LETER E HAPUR BEHXHET PACOLLIT*

*Biografije si jete e Behxhet Pacollit.
Identiteti*
Shqiptar nga Kosova
*Pamja e Profilit*
Fytyre e vrazhdet.Fytyre  KALI.
*shkollimi*
- Nga shkolla ka vetem tetevjeqarene.
*Mardhenja e jetes*
- Punemarres  ndertimtarie ose produzemaq-serbisht me nje  Firm te ndertimit ne Ljubljan Slloveni,qe nga viti 1974.
*Udhtimi*
- Pasaport Diplomatike Jugosllave,(serbe)
- Pasaport Diplomatik Ruse.
- Pasaport tZvicrres.
*Experienca e jetese*
- Biznismenn I specialozuar I plolitikes ekonomike I grupit te perbashket me vella e Sllobodna Millosheviqit,me Boris Jelcinin, dhe me V.Putinin.
- I perbashket ne Biznisin e Dinastise se Boris Jelcinit,me vajzen e tija.  
- I perbashket per shume Kredite per kapitalet e grupit te tija
- I specializura,per perfitime te politikes ekonomike ,dhe per Bixhoz.
*Çeshteja kombetere*
- I paperfshire ne akcionet e nacionalizmit shqiptar per liri te Kosovese qe nga viti 1955. 
- I panjohur  ne revolucionin e kryengritjeve te shqiptareve te Kosovese.1968-1981-1990-1991.
- I pa aktivitet  per roberin dhe tragjedine e popullit shqiptar ne Kosove,1981-1992-1995-1998-1999-2008
- Eshte Inperativ antipolitik 
*Çeshtja Private*
Sigurim te sigurt te jetese.
*Pasuria* 
Mulit Milander me grup Diplomatesh  BizznisMennesh te perbashket,Serrbo-Ruso-Shqiptar me Inicaiativen e akcionit te perfitiumit te pasurise  edhe te perqindjes  grupore te dijagonales Serrbi-Rusi-Zvicerr-Kosove.
*HUMANITETI*
As nje qiri nuk e ka ndeze per te Vdekurit shqiptar te Republikese se Kosoves  per LIRI,dhe as  per viktimat e revolucionit per  Kosova Republike Prill .1981.

*ELEMENTET   KRIMINALE
TE   BEHXHET    PACOLLIT*

_Keto Elemente Kriminale jane te pa njohura deri me sot ne opinjonin e mediave shqiptare.E  Etika  e gazetarise shqiptare ne Kososve,ka per detyre me e thane dhe me e shkrua te vertetene. Me keto parime te elemeteve kriminale  Behxhet Pacolli,me fytyre KALI, I cili ( nuk duhte te ranohet ne mesin e shqiptareve  as si njeri, as si shqiptar,as si kryetar partie, e as si Kosovar.)po pretendon ta merre pushtetin ne dore._

*ELEMENTET   KRIMINALE*

*1).Alternativa  e pare.*
Bahxhet Pacolli,me fytyre KALI, tentoi te  bene Republiken e  Kosovese,prove private.Dhe kjo u pa me nismen e zgjedhjeve loklae  neRrepubliken e Kosoves,I cili perher te pare merr pjese ne zgjedhjet locale qe do te marrin fund ne 15,Nentor.2009. U pa mendja e tina,u ndigjua fjala e tina, qe ne hapjen e pare te  zgjedhjeve dhe tha: ne nuk i duame votat me kallashnikov. !!!

Kjo shprehje e tina eshte nje deshmi qe synon te damtone suksesin e lirise se Republikes se Kosoves,te UCK-es,Kjo shprehje e tina eshte qe damtone nderin dhe suksesin e qeverise se Djaloshit nga Krahina Autonome Autoktone e Drenices,z.Hashim Thaqit.Kjo shprehje damtone komplet strukturen personale te kabinetit te tije si Qeveri.Kjo shprehje e tina damtone Shpalljne e Republikese se Kosovese shtet me 17.shkurt.2008.

Kjo shprehje e sharllatanit ton shqiptar  Bahxhet Pacollit,me fytyre KALI eshte nje propaganda e rrejshme , eshte nje RRENE e tina, qe vjen ne mediat te Kosoves qe eshte per mbare shqiptaret dhe mbare shqiptaret duhen ta dijne, e edhe  mediat e Kosoves duhen te dijne, se ne parim te biznisit te tije qe eshte Milarnder, eshte i bashkelidhur me vellau  i Sllobodan Milloshevicit,gje qe Behxhet Pacolli e ka Mike shtepije.
Si rival ne Biznisin e Behxhet Pacollit,eshte grupi I  perbashket grupor,Vllau I Sllobodan Millosheviqt, Boris Jelcin,(ish Kryetari I BRSS).V.Putini, dhe ne takimin e tije te perbashket ne Moskëve,me Boris Jelcinin,per interasat e biznisit ekonomik Boris Jelcin,Behxhet Pacollin e paisin me Passaport Diplomatik RUSE.

*2)Alternativa  e dyte*
Bahxhet Bacolli,sharllatani yne me fytyre KALI, u angazhua qe te imponohet edhe ne Ameriken Jugore dhe veriore,si person privat I paautorizuar nga Diplomaca e Republikes se Kosoesev, qe te merr  rrolin  e  Ministrit Diplomartike te Republikse se Kosovese, duke ju ofruar Shteteve para mbi 2.Milion Doolar amerikan,qe ta njohin Republiken e Kosovese. Veqoje shtet El Salvadro,Hundyrasin,Perun, Ekvadorin,e tj,si qellim perfitimi po edhe te famese se tije.Ky fare scharllatani yne shqiptar   mendoje se njohja per Republiken e Kosovese blehet me para  nga shtete e verfera qe ende nuk jan ne zhvillimin e Dekoracise. 

Por nese e perkethejme Intreviste e Kryeministit te shtetit ELSalvador, ne shqip,shqiptaret do ta kuptojne se Ky Behxhet Pacolli eshte sharllatani yne me fytyre KALI, I cili e ka pengua njohjen e Republikse se Kosovese nga shteti ElSalvador e edhe nga shtet e tjera te Amerikse Jugore dhe Amerikse veriore.I cili ka tentua ta  bene Republiken e Kosovese  Pronen te tija.

Ky scharllatan I emruar   Behxhet Pacolli,me fytyre KALI,harron te drejten historike te popullit shqiptar,Sharllatani yne shqiptar qe eshte specialist  I ekonomise se MAFFISE RUSSE-SERRBE Behxhet Pacolli, me fytyre KALI, harron revolucionet e rinise studentore,harrone te drejten e vetevendosjes se popullit shqiptar te Kosovese, qe nga viti 1955.Sharllatani yne shqiptar Behxhet Pacolli,me fytyre KALI, harron te drjeten e identitetit kombetare te nje populli te ndare paderjtesisht,nga Turqit,nga Greket,nga serrbet e nga Ruset.Harone asimilimin e shqiptarve me deshire e edhe  me dhune ne Turq, ne serrb, ne Grek e ne Russ,..!!!!!
Sharllatani yne shqiptaro-serbo-Rus. Behxhet Pacolli  me fytyre KALI, harron luftate dhe te drejten e nji populli te martirzuare per lirie, te nje populli te skatosur e te pergjysmuare..

Por nuk eshte e tera kjo.Por nuk eshte per cudi, sepse Sharlatani yne Bahxhet Pacolli, kete nuk e ka mesua  ne asnje shkolle te mesem, e as ne asenje fakultet te Kosoves, e as te Jugosllavses, e as te Europes.Kete nuk e  ka mesuar  as me punen e perbashket qe e ka bere deri me tani ne jeten e tija me MAFINË- SERBO-RUSE.!!! Prendaj sherbimi I tije si BIZNISMENN, ndihmon anmiqet tane ne kombinim te perbashket te Binizit  me vella e Slloband Millosheviqit me  Bosri Jelcinit, me V.Putinin,gje qe  eshte me randesi te I njohim  elemetet e tija  kriminele.

*3)Alternativa  e tret*
Pra Behxhet Pacolli, sharallatani yne, me fytyre KALI,eshte Biznismen  I specializuar  me noramet e interesit te perbashket GRUPOR me vellan e Sllobodan Millosheviqit,Boris Jelcini, V.Putin, ne Moskëv.per perfimtime personale, e limiti I tije nuk ka te bene fare as me shqiptar e as me Kosovene e as me  boten shqiptare.Nuk ka te bejen fare me asnje  zhvillimet ekonomik te Kosovese.

*4)Alternativa e ketert*
Behxhet Pacolli,pra sharllatani yne me fytyre KALI eshte peng I MAFISE Ekonomike SERBE - RUSE, gje qe eshte  Udheheqes I klanit Udheheqes te mafise ekonomise politike   serrbe - Ruse qe prej shekullit te kaluar.E sot po ne kete shekull XXI eshte si rival politk ne Parlamentin e Kosoves,duke bere propaganda te rrejshme RUSE e Serbe,qe shqiptarte e mjer te Republikes se Kosovese ta perkrahin e te ia jepine V O T E N atina,.Pra si Rival politik Behxhet Pacolli me fytyre kali, apellon te popullata qe populli ta harroje Dhunen e pushtusit, ta  harroje kohe e kaluare, ti harrojen premtimet e dhena te vete Behxhet Pacillit, i cili ka thane Citoje :  Me formimin   e parties time politike, dhe ardhjene time ne Parlamenti ne Kosovese, do te I punsosje 60.Mije shqiptar ne Kosoven e re.! 

_Shtrohet pyteja_  Ky marshon shrallatani yne shqiptar Berhxhet Pacolli, me fytyre KALI qe agje nuk ka sakrifika per popullin shqiptar te Kosovese.

Ne keto KATER KRIMINOLOGJI, njohim Behxhet Pacollin, ne traditen  e serbeve me karaktere te tarshiguare nga Serrbo-Ruset-Jugosllavet,si vegle qorre, si krimineloridiner I Fshehet, si specialist I politikes ekonomike,si police, si mbrojtjese, si Kryepuntor shqiptar produzemaç-PUNEMARRES I cili  puntoreve shqiptar qe kryeshin pune krahe te ky-te ndermarrja  e tina private  ne Ljubljan, nuk u ka dhene parate qe ia kane keryare punen e tije ,
********                 **********                         *********
Prandaj Behxhet Pacolli,eshte nje shqiptar  si njeri I  klasese me ulete njerezore , I klases propagandistike,qe ndahen ne dye kategori,qe ska ase forme, as shkrim qe te shkruhet per te.
Por tani marrshone  neper komunate  e Republikes se Kosovese per zgjedhje duke  rrejte  popullin,sesi  duhet te funskionon shteti,korrektesia, sinqeriteti etj,e qe populli te harrohen dhuna e premtimete..
Por edhe keto Reklama te tina ne TV te Kosovese,e kane fektin e vete  politike 

*RROLI I ZGJEDHEJEVE PER TE I TESTUA NJEREZIT*

*Fale UCK-es.ne Zvicrre, Fale Familjes se Komandantit Adem Jasharit,te Prekazit te Drenicse, Fale Masakrese se Reqakut.Fale Amerikes, Fale miqeve tan amerikan.Fale miqev tan gjerman.Fale zotit qe  Kosova eshte shtet tani per te I testu  keta njerezi, keta shqiptar,qe jane te gjalle qe jane te  lidhure  edhe   me anmiqet tane edhe me miqet tane.Veprimet e tyre, Kriminalitetet e tyre, e as keta vet, nuk i akcepton as Historia jone me e re, e as  Familjet e ndershme  shqiptare, qe jetojne edhe sot ne varferi edhe ne skamje, ne mall, ne vujtje,  por jetojne si shqiptar te ndershem jetojne  duke kerkuar RREZE PER PLAGE  ne traditen shqiptare.Dhe ne anje shekull nuk  jane lidhe me Beogradin e as me XhandarMarrine UDBashjane,shqiptaro-serrbe,e as me Moskëven e as me  Peteresburg,dhe as me asnje pasqyre tjeter politike te asnje sistemi sunduese e dominues te dhunshem.*

_Shterohte pyetje _ Sa Milion  depunoje sharllatani yne Behxhet Pacolli, me fytyre KALI,per  RRENEA  te TILLA qe iu mbeshtet fytyres se MËËËËZATIT te krimit Ordiner ekonomik Nexhat Dacit,me Mercedes te ZI.Ku mbete premtimet e kaluara.?!

*Post-notum*

-Behxhet Pacolli,shallatani yne me fytyre KALI, nuk ka perjetue dhune e terror nga XhandarMarria UDB-ashjane,shqiptare-serbo-Cetnike -Ruse.dhe nuk eshte as I burgosur politike gjate komunizmit te Jugosllavise.
Qe prej vitit 1955 e deri me 1991.e deri me 1999 e deri me sot .Kurre nuk eshte prenancua  kunder  politikes serbe-ruse.Por ne Rusi dhe ne Zvicrre ka zhvillua Biznisnin e   tije GRUPOR-KLANOR.! 

-Behxhet Pacolli, nuk ka treguare asnje soladaritete me shqiptarte e Kosovese,

-Behxhet Pacolli ,Nuk ka orjentim te tradites kombetare shqiptare,nuk eshte i edukuar as si nacionalist shqiptar.

-Behxhet Pacolli, nuk eshte solidarizues me ushtaret e luftese UCK-ese,e as  as me ushtaret  shqiptar te vdekur.

Pra me kete POST-NOTUM, deshmohen  zgjedhjet gjitheandej se jane per te I testua njerezit e Kohese.por beje APELL te te gjithe shqiptaret  qe te kene  vetedijen njerezore dhe kombetare te plote,Gjithemon duke  e njohur kohen qe kane lane  gjumra.Shqiptaret Nacionlaista  te Ish Jugosllavise dhe XHandarMarrija UDBashjane,shqiptaro-serrbe-Ruso- Jugosllavise. 

*Behxhet Pacolli,sharllatani yne  me fytyre KALI (milionder I perbashket me vellane e Sllobodan Miloshviqit,me B.Jelcinin,me V.Putinin,) Nuk ka paguare asnje Memoralia te asenje ushtari shqiptar te luftes se Kosoves,as te Shqipersi, e as te  Presheves e as te Bujanovcit, e as te Maqedomise,
Besoje se nuk mundet te jete i urura e a si gezuar  as me Moskëve,as me Beogradin , e as me Fytyrene  MËËËËZATIT Nexhat Dacin,e as me popullin e Kosvese,e as me zgjedhjet e lira,e as me pushtet.*

*Post-notum
Mbrenda 24.Oreve largim te dhunshem nga Kosova.
Nuk ka  baze politike,e as orotari te njohjese se shoqerise demokratike.*

*ANEKDOTA POPULLORE*

*KUR KALI BAHET MËZAT
( Rezalle.K.A.A.DRENICES.)*

Ni I rezalles çohet  heret, me shkue nVushtrii, per Pazar.
Hyn naher  me marre KALIN.Po dikush si me qellim nkungj tKALIT ia lidhe ni MËZAT. E zgjidhe konopin e niset bregut teposhte.Del nrrafsh e po menon  me hype nKALI.Po kur keqyre permas çka me pa qe ni MËZAT. I avitet ni puqille  e po merr avdes.
Njani pe vete
-Çfare vakti po fale tash o I bekuem
-Dy reqate pa vakt se pej bregut e nrrafsh KALI mu ba MËZAT.
Pe baj ni duva nashta kthehet apet nKALI.

Anekdota eshte marre nga libir I  Dr.Mehmet Rukiqi,
ANEKDOTA POPULLORE II- Rilindja.2004.faqe.169.

----------


## geezer

ja  paske inati shum   buxhetit

----------


## INFINITY©

Z.Hamza, a e di Universiteti i Torontos qe ti e identifikon veten sikur po perfaqeson ate? Jo per gje zoteri, po sikur ky Pacolli te te hedhi ty ne gjyq per shpifje, guess who else he is going to sue????? 

Te jesh nje punonjes ne nje institucion, nuk te jep ty kurrfare te drejte te vesh emrin e atij institucioni nen emrin tend, pervec se kur ti po flet ne emer te atij institucioni!

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

ufff sa shkrim i dobet ...

----------


## INFINITY©

> ufff sa shkrim i dobet ...


Mos me thuaj qe vertet e lexove. lol

Une ndalova sa lexova qe zoteria ve emrin e nje universiteti per t'i ngritur vlerat vetes dhe asaj qe ka shkruar.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

kurse une deri ku thote b pacolli me fytyre kali...ene ja bona naften

----------


## dardaniAU

Pake sa eshte e tepruar, por edhe pake ka te drejt autori, dikunde dikund e ka qilluar!

----------


## fegi

Nji fjal e moqme thot:SILLE argumentin ta jape fjalen me fole" :me dylbi:

----------


## XH.GASHI

5000 PUNETORE
5000X5=25000 anetare
Univerziteti Amerikan Kosovar-FALAS
PENSION TE PERJETSHEM PER PUNTORIN E QEVERIS SE KOSOVES I AKSIDENTUAR PERGJAT DETYRES  NE PERCIELLJE TE MINISTRIT TE SHQIPERIS.
300 euro ne muaj pa kurrfar llogarie
30 SHTEPI PER  FAMILJET  QE SKISHIN KULM MBI KOKE.falas
SPITALIT  TE  QKUK  RENOVIM THUAJE SE FALAS .
Ti numrova vetem disa nga  bamiresit sepse jane shume .
Gjeje  ti Bahtir Hamza  nje  veprimtare nga drenica ce ka dhene pergjat mandatit kontribut te tille apo jepe  nga buxheti personal.
Apo gjejma  ate qe mendon ti se eshte me i mire  vetem s'pari duhesh tjau nxirresh duart nga xhepat e popullit se ske me te mire  sot per sot  Kosova nuk ka nevoj per politikaj te cilet  korrupcionin e luftojn vetem me fjale boshe .

----------


## ABytyqi

> *BEHXHET    PACOLLI     ELEMET    KRIMINAL
> Nuk ka  baze politike e as orotari te njohjese se shoqerise demokratike.
> Post-notum*
> *Shkruan Bahtir Hamza,
> University of Toronto
> 
> Date  E Dielle 25.Tetor.2009.Ora.22.p.m.
> 
> Thema ÇESHTEJA KOMBETARE
> ...



Lexoni se si krimineli  jevgo-serb Bahtir Hamza kerkon shfarosjen e shqiptareve...e tash te palestinezve

RE: [tschameria] Israeli airstrike kills a top Hamas leader 

KUSH ESHTE SHIZOFRENIKU BAHTIR HAMZA...(FEJTON EKSLUZIV) Te gjitha shkrimet kunder pseudoletrarit dhe pseudopatriotit me bateria(Bahtir Hamzes mund ti lexoni ne te gjitha �eb faqet shqiptare)lexoni ne blogjet virtuale te internetit. Kush eshte Bahtir Hamza spijuni jugosllav apo i retarduari mental. Pse iku Bahtir Hamza nga Kosova? Kush e rrafi ne Tirane Bahtir Hamzen! Kush shkroi libra ne emer te Bahtir Hamzes! Kush e pranoi ne LSHK,shizofrenikun Bahtir Hamza! Cilat femra i keqperdori Bahtir Hamza me droge! Ku jeton Bahtir Hamza(Me cka merret ne Amerike). Kujt i morri te holla per viza Amerikane dhe pasosha Jugosllave Bahtir Hamza? Pse u denua Bahtir Hamza nga diaspora? Puna e telefonit dhe prostitutkat e Mitrovices? Kush e finansonte "Penen "e Bahtir Hamzes"? A eshte Bahtir Hamza bir gabeli? Pse nuk guxon ta vizitoj Bahtir Hamza varret e te pareve te tij! Pse Bahtir Hamza e quan udbash Jusuf e Bardhosh Gervallen? Pse per Bahtir Hamzen jane tradhtare Adem Jashari.Riza Grejcevci,Hashim Thaqi dhe Ramush Haradinaj? Cfare mshifet pas diagnozes "Sch paranoides" qe e ka Bahtir Hamza... Te gjtiha keto do ti lexoni ne vazhdime te dashur lexues pas vitit te ri 2007. etje.etj. Te gjitha keto mund ti lexoni eksluzivisht ne shume bllogje virtuale

----------


## ABytyqi

Lexoni se si krimineli  jevgo-serb Bahtir Hamza kerkon shfarosjen e shqiptareve...e tash te palestinezve

RE: [tschameria] Israeli airstrike kills a top Hamas leader 

KUSH ESHTE SHIZOFRENIKU BAHTIR HAMZA...(FEJTON EKSLUZIV) Te gjitha shkrimet kunder pseudoletrarit dhe pseudopatriotit me bateria(Bahtir Hamzes mund ti lexoni ne te gjitha �eb faqet shqiptare)lexoni ne blogjet virtuale te internetit. Kush eshte Bahtir Hamza spijuni jugosllav apo i retarduari mental. Pse iku Bahtir Hamza nga Kosova? Kush e rrafi ne Tirane Bahtir Hamzen! Kush shkroi libra ne emer te Bahtir Hamzes! Kush e pranoi ne LSHK,shizofrenikun Bahtir Hamza! Cilat femra i keqperdori Bahtir Hamza me droge! Ku jeton Bahtir Hamza(Me cka merret ne Amerike). Kujt i morri te holla per viza Amerikane dhe pasosha Jugosllave Bahtir Hamza? Pse u denua Bahtir Hamza nga diaspora? Puna e telefonit dhe prostitutkat e Mitrovices? Kush e finansonte "Penen "e Bahtir Hamzes"? A eshte Bahtir Hamza bir gabeli? Pse nuk guxon ta vizitoj Bahtir Hamza varret e te pareve te tij! Pse Bahtir Hamza e quan udbash Jusuf e Bardhosh Gervallen? Pse per Bahtir Hamzen jane tradhtare Adem Jashari.Riza Grejcevci,Hashim Thaqi dhe Ramush Haradinaj? Cfare mshifet pas diagnozes "Sch paranoides" qe e ka Bahtir Hamza... Te gjtiha keto do ti lexoni ne vazhdime te dashur lexues pas vitit te ri 2007. etje.etj. Te gjitha keto mund ti lexoni eksluzivisht ne shume bllogje virtuale

----------


## ABytyqi

> 5000 PUNETORE
> 5000X5=25000 anetare
> Univerziteti Amerikan Kosovar-FALAS
> PENSION TE PERJETSHEM PER PUNTORIN E QEVERIS SE KOSOVES I AKSIDENTUAR PERGJAT DETYRES  NE PERCIELLJE TE MINISTRIT TE SHQIPERIS.
> 300 euro ne muaj pa kurrfar llogarie
> 30 SHTEPI PER  FAMILJET  QE SKISHIN KULM MBI KOKE.falas
> SPITALIT  TE  QKUK  RENOVIM THUAJE SE FALAS .
> Ti numrova vetem disa nga  bamiresit sepse jane shume .
> Gjeje  ti Bahtir Hamza  nje  veprimtare nga drenica ce ka dhene pergjat mandatit kontribut te tille apo jepe  nga buxheti personal.
> Apo gjejma  ate qe mendon ti se eshte me i mire  vetem s'pari duhesh tjau nxirresh duart nga xhepat e popullit se ske me te mire  sot per sot  Kosova nuk ka nevoj per politikaj te cilet  korrupcionin e luftojn vetem me fjale boshe .


Behxhet Pacolli Elemen
Lexoni se si krimineli  jevgo-serb Bahtir Hamza kerkon shfarosjen e shqiptareve...e tash te palestinezve

RE: [tschameria] Israeli airstrike kills a top Hamas leader 

KUSH ESHTE SHIZOFRENIKU BAHTIR HAMZA...(FEJTON EKSLUZIV) Te gjitha shkrimet kunder pseudoletrarit dhe pseudopatriotit me bateria(Bahtir Hamzes mund ti lexoni ne te gjitha �eb faqet shqiptare)lexoni ne blogjet virtuale te internetit. Kush eshte Bahtir Hamza spijuni jugosllav apo i retarduari mental. Pse iku Bahtir Hamza nga Kosova? Kush e rrafi ne Tirane Bahtir Hamzen! Kush shkroi libra ne emer te Bahtir Hamzes! Kush e pranoi ne LSHK,shizofrenikun Bahtir Hamza! Cilat femra i keqperdori Bahtir Hamza me droge! Ku jeton Bahtir Hamza(Me cka merret ne Amerike). Kujt i morri te holla per viza Amerikane dhe pasosha Jugosllave Bahtir Hamza? Pse u denua Bahtir Hamza nga diaspora? Puna e telefonit dhe prostitutkat e Mitrovices? Kush e finansonte "Penen "e Bahtir Hamzes"? A eshte Bahtir Hamza bir gabeli? Pse nuk guxon ta vizitoj Bahtir Hamza varret e te pareve te tij! Pse Bahtir Hamza e quan udbash Jusuf e Bardhosh Gervallen? Pse per Bahtir Hamzen jane tradhtare Adem Jashari.Riza Grejcevci,Hashim Thaqi dhe Ramush Haradinaj? Cfare mshifet pas diagnozes "Sch paranoides" qe e ka Bahtir Hamza... Te gjtiha keto do ti lexoni ne vazhdime te dashur lexues pas vitit te ri 2007. etje.etj. Te gjitha keto mund ti lexoni eksluzivisht ne shume bllogje virtuale

----------


## ABytyqi

SI U ZBULUA NGA SHISH-I AGJENTI JUGOSLLAV BAHTIR HAMZA 
Shkruan :fantazma: lori Bruqi
Bahtir Hamza i vet�quajturi poet dhe gazetar i ,,Rilindj�s,,para disa vjet�ve nga disa agjent� t� Komisariatit num�r dy t� Policis� s� SISH-it t� kryeqytetit shqiptar �sht� masakruar ngase i njajti ka k�rcnuar pushtetar�t e Shqip�ris� dhe n� �ant�n e tij jan� gjet� dokumentacion sekret spijunazhi t� MUP-it Serb si dhe nj� flet�l�shim neuropsikiatrik n� emrin e tij m� diagnose ,,Schisophrenia paranoids,,. 
.Gazetarit t� ,,Rilindjs Demokratike,, z.Zef Lleshi i deklaron m� dat�n 2 dhjetor 2000,,,poeti,,Bahtir Hamza sa vijon:,,Kam ardhur n� Shqip�ri q� m� 1 shtator 2000 p�r t� botuar dy vepra nj� proz� lirike dhe nj� me ese.,,
M� dat�n 1 shtator 2000 Bahtir Hamza �sht� sistematizuar si ,,ilegal,, n� kampin e refugjat�ve tek Pishinat n� Tiran�.
M� dat�n 16 shtator 2000 n� m�nyr� perfide mashtron gazetar�n e mir�njohur ,z.Kozeta Mamaqi dhe jep intervist� p�r Rdaio Tirana.
Musafir z.Bahtir Hamza ka qen� t� Murat Hoxha q� rrin s� bashku m� Vahid Beliqin.
Ata kan� qen� refugjat Kosovar q� kan� banuar t� pishinat.M� t� hetuar se n� konak t� Hoxhajve dhe Baliqit �sht� spijuni jugosllav m� emrin Bahtir Hamza,n� ora 1 t� nat�s baraka �sht� sulmuar m� gur� nga nj� kosovar m� inicial�t F.L/emri i njohur p�r redaksin�/.
M� dat�n 17 n�ntor 2000 rreth ores 9 e 30 minuta,personi i njajt� F.L,q� ka qen� edhe komandant� i U�K-s�, q� �sht� dermuar mire z. Bahtir Hamza/ m� nj� shuf�r hekuri/.Bahtiri ,e kafshon komandantin n� dor� .
M� von� ka nderhyr� policia e SHISH-it duke e shtrir� p�rtok� spijunin jugosllav� m� emrin Bahtir Hamza.
.Agjenti m� inaicialin D.ja ka ven� prangat dhe e ka rraf mire Bahtirin .
M� von� Bahtirin e kan� marr� agjentat sekret t� Komisariatit num�r 2.
N� bised� informative Bahtiri �sht� marr� nga agjenti i SHISH-it Irakli Profka. 
Agjenti n� fjal� e ka goditur me grushte dhe shkelma dhe shkopinj gome pasiq� Bahtiri ka filluar ta shaj� �do gj� q� �sht� shqiptare.N� �nat�n e Bahtirit jan� gjetur edhe shum� secrete t� nj� agjenture serbe,q� �sht� edhe secret zyrtar i SHISH-it zyrtar.N� polici �sht� mbajtur prej ores 10 deri n� ora 15 e 30 minuta.
L�nda ka shkuar deri t� prokurori Kostaq Beluri.Ekspertizen mjek�sore e ka ber� Dr.Bardhyl Cipi.L�nda penale sot e k�saj dite �sht� mbet� ad acta pasiq� Bahtiri m� t� shpejt� ka treguar diagnoz�n psikiatrike ,,m� t� cil�n �sht� liruar nga vuajtja e denimit t� vrasj�s s� bashk�short�s,,.
N� Kosov� Bahtir Hamza ka nxjerr� 5 numra t� revist�s letrare ,,Pena shqiptare,, si dhe ka patur disa konkurse letrar� ,ku kan� konkuruar hjiq m� pak se 500 poet� kosovar� me poezit� e tyre.
Jan� shp�rblyer 5-6 vet� kurse poezit� tjera Bahtir Hamza i ka p�rveht�suar n� librat e tij.
Bahtiri �sht� marr� sa ka qen� n� Kosov� m� shp�rndarje t� narkotik�ve,prostitucion si dhe m� shitjen e pasosh�ve jugosllav� t� marra nga zyrta nd�rlidhse t� Serbis� n� Gra�anica dhe Fush� Kosov�.Jasht� vendit ka qen� striptizet mashkulli n� Klube nate n� Gjermani,Zvicer etj.
Gjithashtu n� bashk�punim m� disa shqiptar q� kan� punuar n� zyrat nd�rlidhse -nd�rkomb�tare,ka dhen� viza Sh�ngeni .
Mbi 30 shqiptar kan� dhen� bakshishin 2000 deri 3000 euro,por p�r fatin e tyre t� zi ,,ujku i zi i Drenic�s,,/k�shtu n� shkrime i thot� vedit/apo si� thot� poeti i mir�njohur z.Rrustem Geci ,,m� mire t� themi p�r Bahtir Hamz�n q� ka qen� bashk�pun�tori m� i devotsh�m i kriminelit serb Zhelko Razhnjatoviq Arkanit ,,apo si� thot� poeti kosovar Gani Xhafolli p�r Bahtir Hamz�n se ka qen� shok i ngusht� i kryeshefit t� SUP-it t� Kosov�s Selim Brosh�s,,.
Vler�soni t� dadshur lexues t� forumit www.zemrashqiptare.net poezin� e botuar t� B.Hamz�s , p�r U�K-n�.
Bahtir HAMZA

----------


## drifilon

Ti bahtir hamza koke-qenke vetem nje psiko manjako-idot 

Une kerkoij nga administratori qe kete teme ta mbylli sa me shpeijt per faktin se konsekuencat nuk i barte ky manjaku hamza por forumi shqiptare ...

----------


## drague

hamza shkruka me ngjyra ylberi.interesant

----------


## e panjohura

> hamza shkruka me ngjyra ylberi.interesant


Shkruaka me ngjyra dreqi(djalli)ato i shkojn per fytyre(nese ka fytyr) :djall i fshehur:

----------


## drifilon

KRIMINELI BAHTIR HAMZA

VESHI PA PRE-SHKAKTAR LËKURAT!!!	

Fëmijët e lagjes së vjetër Dardania e njihnin më emrin Llulla. Të tjerët e quanin Sheshiri, kurse kafexhinjtë në Edi 2 e quanin Tym Amfora

Çdoherë kafen e mëngjesit e pinte pa sheqer!!! Sytë i kishte të ënjtur dhe të nxirë!!!
Kishte shumë shokë, intelektualë, ciganë palaço!!!

Shumëkush me të madhe thoshte ruana zot prej insanit dhe shejtanit...sepse nëse ta prenë rrugën sot Tym Amfora, puna nuk do të shkojë mirë, thoshte më zë pushke grafiti drenicas, Hajdar Fejzullahu, mikut të tij bohemit dhe shkrimtarit tashmë të ndjerë Tahir Desku!!!

Hajdari punon si grafit në një ofiçinë në lagjen e Muhaxhirëve...Dhe hë për hë të njëjtin e njihja mirë, kur mi përgatiste librat e mi për shtyp në shtypshkronjën e tij Alb-Shtanc...

U takuam si gjithnjë më të, për të pirë nga një kafe të mëngjesit në Kafenenë e të rinjve XX bar...

Kafeneja ishte e mbushur plotë më të rinj dhe të reja të Fakultetit të fiskulturës...

Kafeneje ishte plotë më tym dhe femra të bukura më miniqa... Na mungonte vetëm një shok yni, i mirë, që ishte pakëz i sëmurë dhe që ishte në Spitalin e Prishtinës...

Dhe një mik i imi, profesor më tha: Boll, polemizove më Tym Amforën, o Flori!!!

Boll, se pasha këtë qiell, ai është një i retarduar nga mentë! Ka vrarë bashkëshorten, ka prerë në fyt dhe hë për hë, Veseli i Istogut për 2000 euro që ja kishte dhënë Tym Amforës, për Penën Shqiptare desh ia preu veshët dhe gishtat në praninë tonë!!!

Unë qesha!!!

O burrë, më tha Hajdari, duke qeshur Gati i shkuan veshët Tym Amforës! Gishtat ia shpëtoj Adem Gashi dhe Tahir Desku!!!

Kurse lëkurxhia i mishtores Luboteni ishte dorëzan...se do tia kthente 2000 eurot Veselit në ditën e Shëngjergjit, që ia kishte marrë hua Tym Amfora , një gastarbajteri nga Florida e Amerikës!!!

Të gjithë më thoshin se Tym Amfora kishte lidhje më shkie të Graqanicës, Fushë Kosovës, besa edhe më profesorë universitarë, shkrimtarë, disidentë ...

Shpeshherë e shihja krahë për krahë më babain e Kombit - Rexhep Qosjën, me poetët më të mirë: Ali Podrimjen, Gani Xhafollin, Muhamet Kërveshin, Abdullah Konjushevcin, Iljaz Prokshin etj., por se dija se kallauzi i tyre ishte Tym Amfora...

Tym Amfora mashtroi shumë agjenci dhe agjencione,...mashtroi shkrimtarë dhe shkencëtarë, i iksizoi një nga një të gjithë!!!

I quajti hajna, tradhtarë edhe dëshmorët e kombit Isuf dhe Bardhosh Gërvallën!!!

UÇK-në,Vetëvendosjen e nëpërkëmbi me ca maskarenj tjerë interneti me nofka dhe pa to si Kastrati, Kameleoni"Ardi_pr","Besi_dr" dhe të gjithë heshtnin!!!

Dhe krejt në fund, edhe unë i ngrati morra vesh se Tym Amfora ishte marrë më punët më të ndyra, duke ndërruar identitete, fe ...herë ortodoks, mysliman, i krishterë, shqiptarë e herë-herë cigan...

Mashtroi edhe ambasadorë e ambasada, falsifikoi, drogoi të rinj dhe të reja, për të shkruan dhe po shkruajnë ende libra të tjerët dhe krejt në fund Tym Zeza, i cili në konsullatat jugosllave hynte dhe dilte si në bahçe të babës, falë një pasaportat diplomatik të lëshuar nga naçelniku i MUP-it serb me emrin Selim Brosha, spiunoi shkrimtarë dhe shkencëtarë, jo si Tym Amfora, por si Hamzoviq Bahtir, alias Bahtir Hamza...

Ka rreth dy vjet që Tym Amfora është diku në New York ,pra nuk është më në mesin tonë,shyqyr Zoti !!!

Profesori dhe shkrimtari i njohur Abdullah Konjushevci priti e tha "Hë,more Flori ,ai është pothuaj gati çdo ditë në internet, i cili shkruan broçkulla dhe kërcënon prej New Yorkut liderë, dëshmorë, Vetëvendosje!!!

Deri kur, as vetë se di?!!!...

M'u kujtun fjalët e boemit të madh kur 5 ditë pa vdekë më tha"...Dikur Bahtiri qante si fëmijë,kur Veseli deshi t'ia pres veshët ,midis hotel "Ilirisë" në Prishtinë"!!!

----------


## ganimet

une me sa di nuke ka krahin autonome te drenices,dhe ata qe perpiqen ta ken duan qe kosova te behet copa copa ti ngjaj nji teshe te leckosure per ruba.Dikuj i kujtohet se eshte kerku nga .........qe drenica te kete styatuse te veqant  ne nji te ardhme nese si shkon puna H......t per qefi KJO ka qen para 6-7 vjete ne tv. Te shkruaj per ket Behgjet pacollin nuke e vlersoj si ftyre kali se zoti e ka fal dhe nuke di tamam kushe esht ky shqiptar qe mendoj se eshte shum shum me i mire se e paraqesin disa .Ky falet ben namaz ndihmon fukarat dhe as kushe se ka per mend per te keq ket njeri apo per kontra band po eshte njeri shume human. po behet fushat e pa barabatre  dhe jo e ndershme . pa sjell argumente mos fol se kuj sja mush mendjen ,;

----------


## drague

shqiptar kosove * shqiptar  shqipnije = "shqiptar"

rezultetin e zgjedhjeve e qitni vet ju.

----------


## drifilon

Behgjet Pacolli Intervist ne TV ORA Tiranë 7    14.10 2009

Behgjet pacolli dhe koncerni i tij MABETEX  Fitoijn tenderin ne LIBIJ ne vler preij 700 milion dollare ..
Dhe kontrata e tenderit do te nenshkruahet ne mes te MABETEX  shqipria-kosova dhe LIBISE dhe i ter projekti do kryhet vetem nga shqiptaret ..



INTERVISTA E PLOTE

----------

